# How To Use The New Blog/Journal features?



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2010)

I have set up my new Journal (Riddlemes Nuggets, sig link) to show everyone what is possible, now let me explain how to do it 

In your My Rollitup bottom left is a link called journal, this is your control panel, when you click it, it will start on the privacy & settings page simply select how you want it to act.

Once you have done this, you need to name your Journal if you don't give it a name it will default to your screen name.

Once you have chosen a name you need to manage/create catagories. If you look at mine you will see I have several, this is how you seperate/organize topics so others can find them more easily. Think about and plan how you want to lay your journal out and what kind of things you will be posting there and name your catagories accordingly.

Understanding Parent Catagories. If you look at mine you will see that I have created a catagory called Grow Journals, This is a parent catagory allowing me to have more than one (in the future) I then created a Goin Loco catagory to copy my first journal into and chose the parent catagory grow journal to place it in. 

Once you have created your catagories you are ready to blog/journal. you can click the create new post button and start from scratch or you can automatically copy a forum post by clicking the "journal this post" link found bottom left of every forum post (and yes you can blog other member post you find helpful or interesting, I have done this in my Member Nuggets catagory).

Please understand that you are limited to 10,000 characters per post and 10 images (includes smilies) this is why you see Part 1 and Part 2 post in my journal.

Once you have written (or copied) your post check the box of the catagory you want it in, use the manage attachments button to add pic's (HINT, I prefer the "As Attachments" option as it displays them neater) Hit the post now button and walla your new journal has begun.

To edit a post simply click the litte pencil icon next to the title.

Now what are Custom Pages, if you look at my journal you will see a link called Research Links that is on the right side under my statistics and right above the ad, this is a custom page that I created (you are allowed 5 of these) You can make these pages be whatever you want

Hope this helps everyone get started and if you have questions ask away


----------



## riddleme (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping to spread the love


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Apr 25, 2010)

do you know wat specifically you can put on those special pages u can make. Like is it txt only, can u put pics? can u use html? can you make a poll or something? Just wondering I don't really wanna waste my time until I can figure out what I really wanna do with it lol.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Blazed Hippie said:


> do you know wat specifically you can put on those special pages u can make. Like is it txt only, can u put pics? can u use html? can you make a poll or something? Just wondering I don't really wanna waste my time until I can figure out what I really wanna do with it lol.


Have not seen anything to tell us what we can or can not do with em, don't know about html? I imagine the pages would use the BB Code since it is tied to the script.

Perhaps one of the mods or admin could chime in to tel us if there are any limitations?


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Apr 25, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Have not seen anything to tell us what we can or can not do with em, don't know about html? I imagine the pages would use the BB Code since it is tied to the script.
> 
> Perhaps one of the mods or admin could chime in to tel us if there are any limitations?


was hoping an admin would chime we will see lol


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey BH

noticed in your blog post about nature and me making it rain that you added links to my post that show up as well regular links

in other post I have told members how to get thier sig links to show like mine and it is the same code to clean up links on your new journal post, I will have to type it out in a un-normal way so you can see what I'm talking about otherwise the forum script will change it (which I will demonstrate at the bottom)

so where I type "open" it = [ and where I type "close" it = ] here is how to do it

openurl=http://YOUR LINK HERE.comclose Type what you want to show here open/urlclose

This is not an actual link but am properly typing the brackets so you can see what happens

 Type what you want to show here 

happy coding


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Apr 25, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Hey BH
> 
> noticed in your blog post about nature and me making it rain that you added links to my post that show up as well regular links
> 
> ...


wow you read my mind i didnt think I would ever get someone to help me with that lol. kept that question to myself lol. Thanks man


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Also want to point out that you can use the same code to put a video from youtube up

simply change "url" to "video"

like this

openvideoclosehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iimHkskETgopen/videoclose

here it is with brackets typed properly

[video=youtube;-iimHkskETg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iimHkskETg[/video]


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Apr 25, 2010)

cool thanks man. You dont mind that i put ur links in my journal right?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Blazed Hippie said:


> cool thanks man. You dont mind that i put ur links in my journal right?


Of course not, more folks that read it, the more "natural" growers there are


----------



## YGrow (Apr 25, 2010)

+rep, riddleme, for the timely advice.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Woo Hoo my first sticky, time to celebrate 

Light em up everyone


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a link to the VBulliten FAQ that explains more BB Codes and thier usage

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode

this should be enough to get your journal polished up


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on the sticky


----------



## fin24 (Apr 26, 2010)

hey i am asking on this one because ive noticed your good at replying so i wondered is it bad/good or irrelevent to snip shade leaves before harvest?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2010)

fin24 said:


> hey i am asking on this one because ive noticed your good at replying so i wondered is it bad/good or irrelevent to snip shade leaves before harvest?


My personal advice is to never cut shade leaves, there is a ditty on the truth about shade leaves in my journal (Riddlemes Nuggets, sig link)
under Research Nuggets, and if you need to ask growing questions better to post here,,,
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/322278-who-needs-help-ask-here.html

Thank You


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey my friend riddleme you are awesome once again great job dude.Fan Leaves, "Amen" riddleme don't kill the money makers if your the pimp right.

peace out,
zoso914


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 6, 2010)

I've been looking on here for awhile and trying to find out how to edit my signature so I can tailor it like most everyone else does. Anybody have a simple way of explaining it to someone that doesn't know the first thing about code, hyperlinks, html, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 6, 2010)

Forgot my other question: When I'm posting in my journal and adding pics via the "manage attachment" tool, they never appear in the order I selected them. The site never unilaterally shuffled the order of my pictures before, but now it does. Any way to get my pics to appear in the order I upload them? Thanks so much.


----------



## riddleme (May 6, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> I've been looking on here for awhile and trying to find out how to edit my signature so I can tailor it like most everyone else does. Anybody have a simple way of explaining it to someone that doesn't know the first thing about code, hyperlinks, html, etc.? Thanks!


it is already covered go back to page one and read post #6


----------



## riddleme (May 6, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Forgot my other question: When I'm posting in my journal and adding pics via the "manage attachment" tool, they never appear in the order I selected them. The site never unilaterally shuffled the order of my pictures before, but now it does. Any way to get my pics to appear in the order I upload them? Thanks so much.


 
I have no idea honestly, perhaps you should ask admin here,
https://www.rollitup.org/support/323483-new-site-live.html


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 6, 2010)

riddleme said:


> it is already covered go back to page one and read post #6


Yeah, I tried it already along with another suggestion I found here - didn't work. Either that, or I was misinterpreting the instructions. Thanks anyways.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 6, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I have no idea honestly, perhaps you should ask admin here,
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/323483-new-site-live.html


Got it. I thought the "support" forums was the appropriate section and/or where admin would respond. Thanks so much.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 29, 2010)

Howdy Riddleme,

I want to edit one of my journal entries (move it to another category actually). Your directions indicate that I should click the pencil icon next to my post to edit-- problem is, that I can see no pencil icon to click! 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## riddleme (May 29, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Howdy Riddleme,
> 
> I want to edit one of my journal entries (move it to another category actually). Your directions indicate that I should click the pencil icon next to my post to edit-- problem is, that I can see no pencil icon to click!
> 
> ...


Yeah the little pencil only appears when you put your mouse over it (the title)


----------



## Nitegazer (May 29, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Yeah the little pencil only appears when you put your mouse over it (the title)


+rep for saving my sanity.


----------



## frogster (Dec 16, 2010)

OK,, I'm going insane... I started a journal and decided it was horrible..... My new journal is great , but when I post my new journal on my signature it links to the original journal... Yikes! appreciate any help... frogster


----------



## katwoman2012 (Dec 28, 2010)

I cheat and do sigs like this: Open your the page you want to link your sig to. Copy the full URL and hold it on your paste board. Go to Edit Signauture and click on the little world that says Insert Link. Click that and it will bring up the window to link. Paste your URL into the box and click ok. It will show up on your page as it is so this is where I cheat. I carefully place my cursor between the ht in http and start typing the new one and deleting the long one, but leave the last letter until I delete the first one. Then I carefully go back and delete the h by backspacing and the last of the long address with delete key. If it stays underlined, you did it! This is keeping the code keys in place so it will link. P.S. If you do this and put in anything other than the actual long URL, it will take you to an empty page out of RIU. Go back to page and make sure you're not in a Reply mode or anything. Did it the other night


----------



## DuMpSteRLoVe216 (Oct 1, 2011)

mine comes up https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/472024-nirvan-white-widow-lst-400w.html what should it say when i type it in sig? this is confusing
edit:what is says at bottom


----------



## DuMpSteRLoVe216 (Oct 1, 2011)

never mind figured it out


----------



## Abrahamm (Dec 9, 2012)

I just registered, and wanted to make blog on this site. But on the journal, whenever I try something it says that "I dont have enough privileges...", Do I have to like a spec number of posts or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 21, 2013)

Can some tell me why my status says stranger, please


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

Marcfive said:


> Can some tell me why my status says stranger, please


see post below


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 22, 2013)

There's a Sticky Thread in this Support Forum that explains the User Ranking System.


----------



## Twiggs1620 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey there,

I just had a problem whilst trying to post my first journal, which i stayed up all night doing. And i may have put too many pictures, any way it somehow didnt save and i lost it. 

I want to know how many photos can one put in a journal entry because here it says 10 however i have seen people but 19 sometimes 23 pictures in a post? I need some advice on this before i spend all that time trying to post again and it not working a second time.




riddleme said:


> \
> Please understand that you are limited to 10,000 characters per post and 10 images (includes smilies) this is why you see Part 1 and Part 2 post in my journal.\



Thank you in advance. Peace.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the problem ill get the for sure answer for you the one you have quoted.is 3 years old so it has probably changed


----------



## Twiggs1620 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks alot. I did it the safe route this time and typed it all out in a word doc first so i am experimenting now to see how many it will allow me to upload.. If i figure it out before you I post back here. Thanks for the help though. 
P.s. didnt see the date when i quoted.


----------



## Twiggs1620 (Apr 7, 2013)

I managed to load 29 pictures to my first post and that is perfect because that ends my part 1. 
Take a look.
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog27678-288w-diy-leds-3x3-grow.html


----------



## hexthat (Sep 22, 2013)

is there a way to delete the many deleted journals i have?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Poof!


Thanks for playing


----------



## theeen (Nov 24, 2013)

Abrahamm said:


> I just registered, and wanted to make blog on this site. But on the journal, whenever I try something it says that "I dont have enough privileges...", Do I have to like a spec number of posts or what?
> 
> Thanks!


This is the exact problem I have! I can't figure it out, it's driving me crazy. Can anyone help?


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

theeen said:


> This is the exact problem I have! I can't figure it out, it's driving me crazy. Can anyone help?


not enough privileges be active on site youll get it


----------



## Monkey-Socks (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been wanting to start a journal but everytime i click on it it says error :/


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2015)

Monkey-Socks said:


> I have been wanting to start a journal but everytime i click on it it says error :/


you need to become an established member first, post more, make friends it'kll come


----------



## Monkey-Socks (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you for the nice and simple answer


----------



## enigmaphoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

IMO requiring members to post content in order to be able to post other types of content (as in a personal journal) is a bit counter productive. If this was a gate to posting verified recommendations, adverts, etc. I can understand that. But a personal grow journal. That's turning me off, and perhaps others as well.

If this was not to change some information on the gated area's as to the gating mechanism would be appreciated. As-is there is no indication on the personal journal page that one must post x amount or do y things to gain access to this functionality.

So many good resources on this site. But there should be some encouragement to grow the community.


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2015)

enigmaphoenix said:


> IMO requiring members to post content in order to be able to post other types of content (as in a personal journal) is a bit counter productive. If this was a gate to posting verified recommendations, adverts, etc. I can understand that. But a personal grow journal. That's turning me off, and perhaps others as well.
> 
> If this was not to change some information on the gated area's as to the gating mechanism would be appreciated. As-is there is no indication on the personal journal page that one must post x amount or do y things to gain access to this functionality.
> 
> So many good resources on this site. But there should be some encouragement to grow the community.


We require very minimal requirements it usually takes new members less than a day to have their requirements done

this is to ensure we keep spam that finds its way past our system off the forum itself

Members are allowed to create grow journal THREADS located in the grow journals section they are required to wait a minimal time before having access to the blog feature

Being new member this is often an area of confusion the grow journal blog area isn't very widely used by our main forum members


You may feel it's counter productive this is incorrect if anything it helps new users get more active within the actual thread areas as most users come here to get help.
the blog area "grow journals" specific to what you are speaking about isn't very widely used and when it is it's not a place to ask questions about your grow as most users don't visit the blog feature to help

Thanks for your input but you will understand what I mean after using the forum in some more time
It is unlikely we will ever change our permission settings as our spam has highly decreased since we've activated it

This thread is also outdated feel free to read my thread basic site functions and FAQ in support to use our website to the best

Welcome to rollitup I'm going to unpin and close this thread as it contains irrelevant information from 2010 which was 2 software platforms ago


----------

